# Bookshelf speakers as a computer speaker.



## warpdrive

I have a pair of Epos ELS3 bookshelf speakers, and I was thinking of whether they would make good computer speakers. I have a cool set of Logitech Z-10 (with LCD media display) and they actually sound ok for computer speakers, but since I have these Epos lying around, would it be a good idea to use those as computer speakers?

My issues:
The Epos are very nice speakers with good treble sparkle and detail. They sound great to my ears for their size and price. However, I'm worried that they won't sound right as a computer speaker in a nearfield setup. Is this going to be an issue?

I don't know how to get them off the desk surface as I'm sure that placing them directly on my desk won't be ideal. I'm been waiting for Headroom (www.headphone.com) to finally finish their nifty desktop speaker stands and could probably wait until then unless they price them too high. Does anybody have any alternatives. I'd like something solid enough and stable and reasonably priced.

I need to find a small integrated amp that does't take up a lot of deskspace. I'd like something with auto on signal detect if possible.

I'd like to mix together two sources as I have two computers. Any ideas for that. What I like about my Logitechs is that it has a aux source which is mixed in with the main signal from USB


----------



## atledreier

I use a Denon PMA 735 on my Black Minipod speakers and a Celestion sub. I love nearfield!  My set can really pack a punch and very much headroom with such a powerful amp. The sub is just icing on the cake, although it is very capable on it's own. I have them right on my desk on either side of my monitor, with the sub as a footrest.


----------



## eugovector

I use a pair of JBL E30 with a version 1 T-amp. Little Low end rolloff, but sounds great.

As for amp suggestions, the T-amp is cheap, small, and works. I'll leave it to others with more experience in this area for other suggestions.


----------



## warpdrive

Do any of you guys find that nearfield placement makes the speaker sound too bright? I'm just wondering why a lot of studio monitors have a nearfield switch?


----------



## eugovector

warpdrive said:


> Do any of you guys find that nearfield placement makes the speaker sound too bright? I'm just wondering why a lot of studio monitors have a nearfield switch?


Not on the E30s, but give it a try. Hook up your speakers to an existing amp, and put them close to your head. That's they only way to know if it will work.


----------



## mike c

Polk Rti4 with Yamaha Rx-v640

no problem with mine


----------



## warpdrive

Well, I guess I have nothing to lose by trying. I will probably start to shop for some kind of integrated amp


Do you guys find that placing the speaker directly on the desktop muddles the sound at all?


----------



## eugovector

warpdrive said:


> Do you guys find that placing the speaker directly on the desktop muddles the sound at all?


Muddies in what way, do you mean because the top of the desk is resonant? I have mine sitting on top of some mousepads, and my partner's A2s are sitting on Auralex MoPads.


----------



## warpdrive

I just mean the reflections from the hard desktop. I'd imagine that it would sound better if I raised the speaker off the surface.


----------



## eugovector

I don't that that's such a concern in a nearfield environment as the reflections are going to barely delayed from the original sound (your ears will have a hard time telling the difference), but you should raise the speakers to ear level or point them up towards your ears for the best imaging and HF response.


----------



## RayJr

I use insignia 6 1/2" coaxial speakers with an Energy 12" sub...all driven by a Denon AVR-3801...connected to my computer via an optical cable....sounds amazing.

I thought that I was the only person out there that had bookshelf speakers on my computer.

Later
RayJr


----------



## nova

You mean not everyone uses bookshelfs and a real receiver for their computer speakers ? :coocoo: There is actually another way ? :scratch:  :R
Here are a couple of mine.


----------



## mike c

Mark, won't the receiver in the second pic have a messed up heat convection? does it have vents on its side? (now on the top)


----------



## nova

The receiver in the second picture is an old Mitsubishi M-VR800 and it really never even got warm,...IIRC it had vents on the top and sides. I believe it was actually a re-badged Onkyo, though I have never been able to find out much info on it. :dontknow:


----------



## RayJr

RayJr said:


> I use insignia 6 1/2" coaxial speakers with an Energy 12" sub...all driven by a Denon AVR-3801...connected to my computer via an optical cable....sounds amazing.
> 
> I thought that I was the only person out there that had bookshelf speakers on my computer.
> 
> Later
> RayJr


Here is a picture of my messy setup









Later
RayJr


----------



## eugovector

and a Zune. Nice.


----------



## vseprosto90211

I use Polk Audio T15. For the price, these are excellent speakers. Great bass response, clear mids and highs. Bought mine on Amazon.


----------

